# NOIDA | Wave 1 | 140m | 40 fl | U/C



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Architect BBG-BBGM
contractor Leighton India


information from Leighton website

http://www.leightonint.com/new_contracts_-_leighton_india.html

Leighton also recently secured a contract for the construction of a major commercial and residential development “Wave 1” in Noida. Wave Inc. awarded the USD 60 million contract for the Phase 1 structure to a joint venture between Leighton India and Infra 13. Work commenced in April 2011 and is scheduled for completion in late 2013.

Wave 1 is a mixed use commercial development with retail units (42,000 m2), five cinemas and 50,000 m2 of office space. There will also be an infinity edge swimming pool and tennis court along with parking for 2500 vehicles. The development has two high rise towers, 37 and 40 storeys above ground level, plus an extended podium rising 16 storeys. “Vastu” influence has been incorporated in the design with the two towers joined at level 31 via a connecting bridge which extends for eight additional levels.

Thanx to *blink_182 *


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

IU said:


> Great find! This is part of the *Noida City Centre* project in Sector 18.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

IU said:


> more renders from here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

May updates from wave one website posted by *India101* in India sub-forum.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

September update by India101

source


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

********** said:


> copyright: [email protected]


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

earlier updates by deekshith and jinka sreekanth-












deekshith said:


> updates.





jinka sreekanth said:


> updates from waveone


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

nice one


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

x-posting March updates


deekshith said:


> March updates.
> Rising pretty quickly.


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting June 2014 updates :


jinka sreekanth said:


> june updates
> 
> Construction has reached upto *31st Floor* – Slab Casting in progress


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

very good....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Update! -


_DSC2988 by anubhav.gcet, on Flickr









Source


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

IMG_20171207_092803-ANIMATION by Piyush Chauhan, on Flickr


----------

